# Birnbeck Pier



## Bishop (Oct 9, 2005)

*Site type:* Seaside pier

*Date built:* Foundation stone laid 28th october 1864, opened 6th june
1867.

*Hazards:* Unknown. Timbers and buildings in a poor state.

*Status:* Pier suffered extensive damage by a storm in 1990. Future
uncertain.

*Recommended:* Not sure. It looks tempting, but could be tricky.
Life boat station is still operational. Possible security/cctv?

*Webpage(s)* http://www.birnbeck.co.uk/ http://www.theheritagetrail.co.uk/piers/birnberk%20pier.htm

I've not done a recce yet. Access looks difficult, possible security
and cctv due to active life boat station. During ww2 the pier was
taken over by the Admiralty and named HMS Birnbeck (1941). It
was used for secret weapon development, on one occasion it was
seriously damaged by a large piece of concrete dropped by a
Lancaster bomber.

Bit dipped in sea with the red doors at the top is the ramp
for the lifeboat. I think the bit on the right is the section damaged by
the storm in 90? Strange to see a place that I knew so well as a kid in
such a state.

Bish


----------



## turkey (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey...the situationn with the pier is/could be a bit dodgy.

The RNLI still use the pier for its station, and they do check on it when it isnt manned.

went to it today...cracking little place, the walk over the gantry to the small hut on the outstanding jetty style thing isnt for the weakhearted.

definately worth a trip, will be putting an update on my site about it at the weekend.'

turk


----------

